# MARCH MADNESS SALES



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

In honor of MARCH MADNESS (and the intentional overuse of the Caps-Lock-Key)  
let this be a thread for books specifically on sale in March (although sales don't have to end Match 31st...).


----------



## Alastair Dandy (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine is usually $2.99. It's on special offer, for at least a week, at 99 cents.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

A march madness sale starring a (sometimes) mad protagonist...

Crack-Up is on sale at 99 cents


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Clade Josso will be on sale for the "Read an Ebook Week" for only 50 cents. I was going to wait until next week to say something, but now's as good a time as any to give y'all a heads up


----------



## Liam (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, Joseph.

In honor of March Madness and On the Origins of Joy Boy's Chasm, a comic novel







making it through the first round of the 2010 ABNA, I am offering the novel FREE to Kindleboards members, with coupon code FH88S on Smashwords ( http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/608 until March 7th . . . thanks to all for the terrific support here on Kindleboards!

"An infectious romp guaranteed to entertain."

"Wildly entertaining."


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Any more books on sale this month? 
Come on, you know you want to tell us about them.  

If not, maybe now is the time to consider putting your book on sale...


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

For Free ebook week, March 7-13, on Smashwords at https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/sierrarose my three main novels will be free with the following code RFREE

I'll probably create new codes after to enable them to stay free all month...someone remind me or I'll forget.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Im always in for free


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> For Free ebook week, March 7-13, on Smashwords at https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/sierrarose my three main novels will be free with the following code RFREE
> 
> I'll probably create new codes after to enable them to stay free all month...someone remind me or I'll forget.


I want the Sequel to S.E.A.L. !!!!


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

This week, _Glorieta Pass_ is on sale for half price ($2.50) at Smashwords:

Glorieta Pass by P. G. Nagle - $2.50 w/coupon RAE50 (expires 3/13)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I want the Sequel to S.E.A.L. !!!!


It's not out yet.  Think...May or June. I'm working on getting Ian's book out in March and I think I will probably make new coupons for the others so they'll be free all month.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

_The Ryel Saga_ is on sale for March at 99 cents, an instance of price being so inversely proportional to quality as to border on the absurd. 

Two of my short stories, _The Kind Gods_ and _Regenerated_, are available absolutely free at Smashwords and currently enjoying lots of downloads. https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/carolynkephart

CK


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Liam said:


> Thanks, Joseph.
> 
> In honor of March Madness and On the Origins of Joy Boy's Chasm, a comic novel
> 
> ...


Liam, I love, love, love your book - highly recommended. I gave it a 5 star review on Amazon.

Anxiously awaiting your next!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Galaxy of Heroes







is 99 cents until further notice.

Galaxy of Heroes
--"Capt. Jace Spade is the most awesome sci-fi hero ever."
--"His killer ship, the Red Wrath, will blow you away."
--"Get ready for non-stop action, battles, tactics, intrigue, conspiracy, romance, adventure, tragedy and hope. It's a story you won't forget!"

(All said by me, the author. Hey, give it a shot. It's only 99 cents. And if you leave a review, it would be greatly appreciated!)

Sales are trending upward, especially after the last typo purge. Don't know why. Word of mouth?

Incidentally, people who bought Galaxy of Heroes also purchased Cyberdrome.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I have some short stories on Smashwords that are free during Read and Ebook week using the usual RFREE code. For the rest of the month, the free code is - EF96D

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10677

Some of the stories are quite dark so not intended for those who are easily offended.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

i check your link but it is blank..


----------



## Lisa Hinsley (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just priced Coombe's Wood, a thriller and suspense novel, at $0.99 for a short while. Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002TSAORU/ref=tag_nof_ap_edpp

Coombe's Wood got into the ABNA 2009 semi finals (you can read the Publishers Weekly review on the book page) and was runner up in the YouWriteOn book of the year contest.

Thanks for looking!
Lisa


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Any more March sales? Spring is here - time to sell those books!


----------



## yellowstonegirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello. I am a huge college basketball fan so in honor of March Madness I've also lowered the price of my novel "Burden of Proof" to .99 Proceeds go to the American Red Cross for Earthquake relief.

Plot Synopsis: In 2001 after seven innocent Americans open their mail, they die from inhaling deadly doses of the fictional toxin Thorax. Members of the U.S. Government claimed the attacks as biological warfare from abroad in an effort to ignite a U.S. war in the Mid-East. Flash forward to 2007, Americans distrust the current administration and are sick of war. When a plan is set in motion by nine corrupt D.C. power players to cover-up the deadly secret behind the Thorax Terror it behinds a race against time to unravel a web of suspense which could shake the politics of Washington.

"Burden of Proof" is a work of fiction, which is a fun and fast-paced read. It features a wide variety of characters including CIA Research Analyst Natalie Spinster and street-smart reporter Steven Crawford.

I just released a new edition, which includes some slight changes in plot structure, sentence structure and editorial issues from the original edition released in January. These changes are a result of reader feedback, and I think enhance the novel and plot.

I'd appreciate anyone who takes a chance on my Kindle novel! I really think you'll enjoy it!

Kindle Link
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032AMA12

Thanks Adele


----------



## Greg Smith (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.

My serial-killer car salesman thriller, Final Price, is now on sale for 99 cents.

It's continuing to get strong reviews (18 so far) all viewable on the kindle link under my name.

Thanks for looking! : )

Greg Smith
Final Price ($.99)


----------

